# Moved Thread? Now what??



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

So I readily admit that I am not the most computer savvy one to the bunch, but now I see a thread is "Moved". How do you continue to follow that? Upon signing in, it indicates that I may not have access. What do you need to do to access that? If no one wants to reply directly to this for the sake of keeping this info anonymous, would someone please PM me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

it went to the private forums. need to have 30 posts or something like that to view it. 

I'm missing out too. I was reading it as it was a little similar to my situation. :/


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I guess I am 14 posts away from being able to "access" that page. Jeeessshhhh, that seems silly to have to have a minimum of posts. Can I post 14 more times on here and make it to 30?? LOL!!


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

Same here. I was wondering where it went.


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

BTW, are you sure it is a minimum of 30 posts? Where do I find that info?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

burp


I ate it


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this like a 2 drink minimum at a comedy show?!


----------



## ody360 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am running into the same thing. I know which one your talking about to. I also was trying to join another private room. I just reached 30 and hoping to get into that ongoing thread with eric45 and join the private forum to help me so i can see people who are having successful R's and get positive info on that success.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

from the forum descriptions:


Private Members' Section (50 Viewing)
This section of the forums provides an extra level of privacy for those who are concerned about their username or posts being recognized by a random visitor. It is only viewable by "Forum Supporters," Members with over 30 posts, and Moderators.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

there is also a short waiting period after your 30 posts, I think to prevent someone from posting inane posts just to get into private section

(lord knows how I ever got approved)


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cool, thanks so much for the info dubsey! I have 11 more posts to go!


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

ody360...is the private forum you mention on here or is there another site that you are looking at? If so, would you mind sharing that info with me?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the private forum will appear as a subforum on TAM after you qualify


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

ody360 said:


> I am running into the same thing. I know which one your talking about to. I also was trying to join another private room. I just reached 30 and hoping to get into that ongoing thread with eric45 and join the private forum to help me so i can see people who are having successful R's and get positive info on that success.


There's also the Reconciliation thread in this section which has tons of info and is extremely supportive of reconciliation


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shoot, I really wish I would have known all of this a lot sooner. I would have been more inclined to reply to posts vs. PM'ing people. Live & learn!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

dubsey said:


> from the forum descriptions:
> 
> 
> Private Members' Section (50 Viewing)
> This section of the forums provides an extra level of privacy for those who are concerned about their username or posts being recognized by a random visitor. It is only viewable by "Forum Supporters," Members with over 30 posts, and Moderators.


Moderators can be bribed!


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

Can I borrow 8 posts from one you you with 5000 posts?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd give you 7 if I could, but I don't have any to spare, sorry...


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Almostrecovered...are you teasing me??


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amplexor...what kinda bribe are we talking about over here? I've got about 63 cents in my wallet at the present moment. In all seriousness, what is the "waiting period" after reaching 30 posts? I am a mere 5 away. Any chance you want to give me a "green light" with only 5 posts away?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Amplexor...what kinda bribe are we talking about over here? I've got about 63 cents in my wallet at the present moment. In all seriousness, what is the "waiting period" after reaching 30 posts? I am a mere 5 away. Any chance you want to give me a "green light" with only 5 posts away?


As the picture shows it's only a dollar. Five if you want a thread with a happy ending!


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amplexor, I am going to go and search the couch cushions and see if I can find the additional 37 cents. Hang tight! Where shall I send my $1 when I secure the funds?


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

there's a "become a supporter" link up at the top right part of the screen in the "member area" box. I'm more than willing to do it, but it'd then most likely out my presence here to my spouse, which at this point, would defeat the purpose of my presence.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Almostrecovered...are you teasing me??


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amen dubsey..same issue here. If he sees my contribution on the bank statement, it will start off all kinds of questioning. Only 2 more posts to go...still no clue/answer on the "waiting period" before I get access.


----------



## Jeradsjunk (Sep 15, 2012)

I looked around and didn't see anything on a waiting period.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

I dont think the waiting period is always enforced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 24, 2012)

The thing is... Many of us,me... Don't post. So we don't have the "history" bit the threads give us strengths. BFFs thread last summer saved me. My FWH was messing with my BFF. Anyway. Too bad it's on PM.


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

I just need a few more posts...


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> burp
> 
> 
> I ate it


You kill me


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

SofaKingWeToddId said:


> I just need a few more posts...


with that username I'm surprised you lasted 20 posts


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chapparal said:


> You kill me


softly with my song?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> there is also a short waiting period after your 30 posts, I think to prevent someone from posting inane posts just to get into private section
> 
> (lord knows how I ever got approved)


Forum supporter, you bought your way in?

I got in cause I'm cool:toast:


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Can u believe that the moved thread was so popular that
A thread about it moving has 3 pages!?
And counting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Almostrecovered said:


> softly with my song?


*Thread Drift!!!*

Let's get this back to paying off the mods!!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Keepin-my-head-up said:


> Can u believe that the moved thread was so popular that
> A thread about it moving has 3 pages!?
> And counting
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its viral. Have you gone back and read shamwow's three threads? Thats the way it took off.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> As the picture shows it's only a dollar. Five if you want a thread with a happy ending!


I thought that was a one. Then I thought picture must be taken in a strip club, then ....................omg a gay strip club.


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> with that username I'm surprised you lasted 20 posts


So am I...


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

1 down, 30 to go


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> *Thread Drift!!!*
> 
> Let's get this back to paying off the mods!!


I finally found another 36 cents! Anyone want to spot me the extra penny? If my math is correct, I only have 1 more post to go!!!


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

brokenhearted118 said:


> I finally found another 36 cents! Anyone want to spot me the extra penny? If my math is correct, I only have 1 more post to go!!!


good one  i need much more  , but i really want to know what happens in the future. cant believe that here is a thread about how to get to the speacial privat thread that we all want to know how it will end (if it ends ever)


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Look out folks, this is post #31. I am coming back! So sad, that this is what my life is now about!


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

what is worse-i registered to post here.


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

illwill said:


> what is worse-i registered to post here.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## enigma99 (Jun 15, 2009)

Still not sure what 30 posts has to do with trustworthiness


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

dubsey said:


> it went to the private forums. need to have 30 posts or something like that to view it.
> 
> I'm missing out too. I was reading it as it was a little similar to my situation. :/


I'm in the same boat. Bummer.


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Well, I guess I am 14 posts away from being able to "access" that page. Jeeessshhhh, that seems silly to have to have a minimum of posts. Can I post 14 more times on here and make it to 30?? LOL!!


Tempting...


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

ody360 said:


> I am running into the same thing. I know which one your talking about to. I also was trying to join another private room. I just reached 30 and hoping to get into that ongoing thread with eric45 and join the private forum to help me so i can see people who are having successful R's and get positive info on that success.


Yep - same post i was following...


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Cool, thanks so much for the info dubsey! I have 11 more posts to go!


Are you in?


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

enigma99 said:


> Still not sure what 30 posts has to do with trustworthiness


indeed.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

enigma99 said:


> Still not sure what 30 posts has to do with trustworthiness


It's to keep casual web-surfers (possibly someone who might easily ID the poster from the info on the thread) from easily seeing sensitive, personal info.

Whatever - it's TAM's game - they make the rules.


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

old timer said:


> It's to keep casual web-surfers (possibly someone who might easily ID the poster from the info on the thread) from easily seeing sensitive, personal info.
> 
> Whatever - it's TAM's game - they make the rules.


Sure. We have to deal with the rules, like we have to deal with the fact when our partner is unfaithful


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

IsthisInsanity? said:


> Sure. We have to deal with the rules, like we have to deal with the fact when our partner is unfaithful


Pretty much, lol


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

old timer said:


> It's to keep casual web-surfers (possibly someone who might easily ID the poster from the info on the thread) from easily seeing sensitive, personal info.
> 
> Whatever - it's TAM's game - they make the rules.


Post 666!


----------



## likeaboss (Feb 21, 2013)

old timer said:


> It's to keep casual web-surfers (possibly someone who might easily ID the poster from the info on the thread) from easily seeing sensitive, personal info.
> 
> Whatever - it's TAM's game - they make the rules.


It makes sense. I was hoping that thread wasn't going to move. I know E mentioned he may move it but that was quite a few pages back.

I was caught up to page 175.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> It makes sense. I was hoping that thread wasn't going to move. I know E mentioned he may move it but that was quite a few pages back.
> 
> I was caught up to page 175.


Welp, now you have 30 posts, Boss - head on over there


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

year... wenn i got my 30 post i may have much stuff to read to get up to date


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Is Eric doing okay? I may never get to 30 posts, but I am wondering if he is okay, he had a truly rough week.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

If you're going to stick around for a while become a forum supporter it's only a few bucks - one shot for 4(?) moths.


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

Eric is sounding much better today.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Ava
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NWCooper (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, thanks Ava. Good to hear.


----------



## WTHiswrong (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone have any news on eric?


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Hope he is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manejadora (Feb 18, 2013)

Frustrating not to know the rest of the story, however being suddenly cut off was probably the healthiest thing that could have happened to me this week!


----------



## southernsurf (Feb 22, 2013)

eric's a cult hero.......


----------



## IsthisInsanity? (Feb 18, 2013)

southernsurf said:


> eric's a cult hero.......


Yeah... he is. Can't wait to get my access. Is he doing well atm? anybody knows?


----------



## enigma99 (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad to hear Eric is doing better.


----------



## WTHiswrong (Feb 18, 2013)

only eight post away. hope everything is working out for eric.


----------

